# مجموعة موسيقى (mp3) حزينة رائعة



## Critic (9 يوليو 2011)

موسيقى حزينة و معزية جدا و كل مقطع افضل من الاخر

موسيقى ترنيمة "كل يوم" بالكمان ل "مينا عطوان" (هتندم لو مسمعتهاش و لو سمعتها مش هتبطل تسمعها :w00t
التحميل

موسيقى الكمان من فيلم مريم المصرية (قمة الحزن و البكاء)
التحميل

موسيقى من فيلم الراهب الصامت معزية جدا
التحميل

موسيقى ترنيمة "ما بتنساش" بالناى
التحميل

موسيقى ترنيمة "كيف انسى" بالناى
التحميل

موسيقى ترنيمة "يا سيدى الحبيب" ناى + كمان
التحميل

موسيقى ترنيمة "يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا" ناى
التحميل

موسيقى فيلم "البابا كيرلس" كمان
التحميل

موسيقى ترنيمة "كيف انسى" بالساكس
التحميل

و مقطعين لموسيقى بالكمان اكثر من رائع مع انى معرفش اسم الترنيمة او الفيلم لكن بالفعل يستحقوا التحميل (و الا مكنتش هرفعهم :99

المقطع الاول
التحميل

المقطع الثانى
التحميل


----------



## bob (9 يوليو 2011)

*يا عيني عليك في الحزين 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*حلللللللللللو اووووووووووي يا كريتيك*
*احلي تقييم*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*جارى التحميل 
تسلم ايدك يا كريتك
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2011)

تسلم الايادى يا  كريتك تم التحميل​


----------



## Critic (9 يوليو 2011)

يالا انا قلت انتوا فرحانين بقالكوا كتير فلازم تحزنوا شوية
علشان تعرفوا بس :99:


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2011)

بتاع مريم المصريه دة يتحمل بدون تفكير 

وهسمع الباقى بردو 

شكرا يا كوتش​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يوليو 2011)

شكراااا كتييييييييييييييير
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2011)

انا هعورك على فكره لانى فكرت موسيقى جديده لمريم المصريه

 مش جزء صغير من المقطع الكامل اللى هو اصلا عندى من زمان:smil8::smil8:​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

مينا عطوان ده عزفه فظيع جدااااااااااااااااا
بحب اسمعه جدا
ومريم المصرية موسيقتها جامدة اوي بجد
اما الباقي جاري التحميل
ميرسي ليك كريتيك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## جيلان (9 يوليو 2011)

على رأى بوب يا عينى عليك فى الحزين فكرتنى ببتاعة استعمل يا حبيبى البدرة والفنيك هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يوليو 2011)

جمال جدا يا كريتك

انا بحب جدااا موسيقى الانيا يسطس وكيف انسى

جارى التحميل


----------



## just member (9 يوليو 2011)

كلها اكتير حلوة
شكرا اكتير الك
ربنا يباركك ويبارك محبتك


----------



## اليعازر (9 يوليو 2011)

*جاري التحميل

شكرا كريتك، الرب يباركك​*


----------



## بايبل333 (9 يوليو 2011)

*نردها لك كدة فى جنازة يا كركر *
*ههههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (10 يوليو 2011)

* 
وكاننا نقصين نكد ههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا كريتيك:t33:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يوليو 2011)

مجهود وموسيقى قمة الرووووووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
آمين


----------



## christin (10 يوليو 2011)

*جميل اوي
شكرا ليك​*


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2011)

موسيقى ترنيمة "يا سيدى الحبيب" ناى + كمان
التحميل

موسيقى ترنيمة "يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا" ناى
التحميل

موسيقى فيلم "البابا كيرلس" كمان
التحميل

موسيقى ترنيمة "كيف انسى" بالساكس
التحميل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2011)

*I like it soooooooo much
thanx Critic ​*


----------



## ميرو سمسم (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليك وربنا يديك علي اد نيتك


----------



## روني 10 (30 يوليو 2011)

ررررررررررررررررررررررروعه


----------



## anosh (30 يوليو 2011)

بجد ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييير 
 على المقطوعات الجامده ديه كلها
و ياريت لو عندك تانى اى مقطوعات بتاعت مينا عطوان ترفعها


----------



## rooney93 (30 يوليو 2011)

حلوووووووين جدا تسلم ايدك


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جداااا
الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## naro_lovely (2 أغسطس 2011)

*bgd bgd merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wyret lw fe zy 2l7gat de tane fyret tgbhlna wbgd merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

_*جُمـــال يا كريتيك

جــــارى التحميل

وميرسى ياباشا
*_​


----------



## solofanty (5 أغسطس 2011)

lميرسى كتير ليك .. بجد موسيقى كلها جميله جدا


----------

